# Where to find rare cockroaches?



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi all

Does anyone know of a good source of cockroaches - particularly the rarer species. Are there any people that sell them on forums etc, or any invert shops which may have them or be willing to order them? 

I am looking for _Eublaberus_ species, peppered roach and the Blaberus species. _B. giganteus_ and _Megaloblatta longipennis_ (ha).

Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

FishForLife2001 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Does anyone know of a good source of cockroaches - particularly the rarer species. Are there any people that sell them on forums etc, or any invert shops which may have them or be willing to order them?
> 
> ...


There should be plenty of different roaches at Donny if you can get there.


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

wilkinss77 said:


> There should be plenty of different roaches at Donny if you can get there.


Might not be impossible, but already been to the Northen invert show earlier this year so another journey to buy bugs might not be the way my parents want to spend their day. Wonder if there is a train?

Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

FishForLife2001 said:


> Might not be impossible, but already been to the Northen invert show earlier this year so another journey to buy bugs might not be the way my parents want to spend their day. Wonder if there is a train?
> 
> Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


Yes, there are trains there and then a 10 minute bus ride to the stadium.


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Any idea which invert sellers are going/ if there is a seller list?

Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

FishForLife2001 said:


> Any idea which invert sellers are going/ if there is a seller list?
> 
> Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


BugzUk and Metamorphosis will be there, along with a few Continental sellers. There isn't a seller list in case the APA get wind of it and try to sabotage the show.


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Checked both their sites, neither has the species I am looking for. I reckon there is a good chance at least one of the species will be there, is whatever else would take my fancy.

Trains not looking likely, the only one on the day arrives at 3:30pm. Checking buses now.

Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Virginia Cheeseman has a few.

Cockroaches - Virginia Cheeseman - Entomological Supplier


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> Virginia Cheeseman has a few.
> 
> Cockroaches - Virginia Cheeseman - Entomological Supplier


She has peppereds too! You legend. 



Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

FishForLife2001 said:


> She has peppereds too! You legend.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


A wouldn't go that far.


----------



## fazzer (Jul 19, 2009)

I have most of what your after in culture , I will have some Eublaberus distanti available in about a months time if you can hang on that long . I also have posticus and Eublaberus sp pantanal but they are a few months off yet , same goes for the peppered roach . Try the Zoo centre she has quite a good selection . Other than what's already been said , that's about it here . I struggle myself finding rarer species here . You could try some of the European dealers they have a far superior selection and at good prices .


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

FishForLife2001 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Does anyone know of a good source of cockroaches - particularly the rarer species. Are there any people that sell them on forums etc, or any invert shops which may have them or be willing to order them?



The biggest selection that i know of is a seller in Germany  > > > HERE < < < .
I have used this seller a few times over the years without any problems


----------



## fazzer (Jul 19, 2009)

I agree Peter , massive selection and reasonably priced , all round good service


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Is there much chance of issues at borders etc?

Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


----------



## fazzer (Jul 19, 2009)

Not if your just buying cockroaches , if you were to buy spiders and scorpions that are on the DWA licence then yes you would have problems


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Cheers.

Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


----------

